# Mindless humor for when you just don't have the energy



## gradygirl (Jul 25, 2008)

http://homestarrunner.com/tgsmenu.html

Teen Girl Squad!!!


----------



## Jon (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow. I think I loose brain cells whenever I see that site.

TROGDOR!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 25, 2008)

AHHHHHH my sweet virgin ears. That sounded like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## firetender (Jul 25, 2008)

You really should be careful, Whippersnapper. That could prompt a "flashback" from some of the older guys. Then, there's no medics out there with the experience to help.

(I'm texting this from the ER)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jul 25, 2008)

Omg..........yikes!!!!^_^


----------



## MidniteMedic (Jul 27, 2008)

i would rather listen to finger nails down a chalk board. thanks but no thanks.


----------



## himynameismj (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh my, this is so awful.
Why do I keep watching episodes?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2008)

I used to have a roommate in college that liked watching Homestar Runner.  Ask ffemt about his college roommate, Benjamin Franklin.


----------

